# Swimbait Battle



## gloryriver (Sep 8, 2015)

https://youtu.be/oD7IEQkBkdI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

ok but do either of these hold up to blue water fish like tuna etc?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

photofishin said:


> ok but do either of these hold up to blue water fish like tuna etc?


They do not look through wired so I am going to say, no. They look like bass baits, especially with the dinky hardware.


----------

